# B544 2002 battery under driver's seat - wiring colours



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

I was wondering if I am going mad!

Just fitting a second battery (finally) and putting it back together and I had a problem refittting the terminals.

Now I have two sets of wires - brown and black.
I (quite naturally) assumed that the brown was live and the black was earth; assuming a mix between old and new wiring colours but black is never live.

However I couldn't seem to get the brown terminal on the live peg, which was strange because it came off O.K.

Tried to ease it gently and it snapped, being brass not just brass coloured metal.

Closer inspection shows that there is a small '+' marking on the black wired terminal and a small '-' mark on the brown wired terminal.

Inspection of the Elecsol battery shows that the terminal pegs are different sizes, which is just as well or I would have had an 'incident' when I tried to connect the batteries up!

I must have noticed this before when I first installed the Elecsol battery and forgotten again.

Now temporarily without habitation battery until I can get a replacement clamp.

So - firstly double check the markings on battery clamps and don't go by the wiring colours.
Secondly, good move by whoever decided to have different sized terminals for positive and negative.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So now I hope you will wrap some red tape round the 'pos' cable and black round the 'neg' cable for future fef.

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Brown negative on hymer and most continental mh's

joe


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I was always thought we conformed to the wiring regs brown live and blue neutral / earth very dangerous me thinks, same on my van.... Good eu....


----------

